# Not idling properly



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

I've got an 04 and recently it is not idling correctly jumping from normal to less than 250RPM and then back up and i need to keep my foot on the gas to keep it running when im stopped, whats up?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Could be a number of things, exhaust leak, bad 02, plug, wire, vac leak, dirty maf, ect.


----------



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

Last summer I put in ceramic coated LT headers and an SLP loudmouth exhaust with no cat....could that burn up O2 sensors?


----------



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

And an Airforce one cold air intake


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BLUE04 said:


> Last summer I put in ceramic coated LT headers and an SLP loudmouth exhaust with no cat....could that burn up O2 sensors?


Front O2 helps the engine run, the rears(after the cat) only test your cats. Chances are since you have no cat, your rear O2 is turned off so even if they somehow were damaged, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

? My buddy has a scanner and it said multiple mis fires and gave a P0300 code with no indication of which cylinder it was running like crap all the way there and when i left i was half way back home and it started running fine..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I suspect a vacuum leak. Or bad ignition module?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Bad idle air control in the t/b?


----------



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

Drove it again today and it started doin the same thing and then it fixed itself....


----------



## Ls2Brew (Nov 9, 2010)

I've only had my GTO about a month so I don't know if this helps. Maybe throttle position sensor? My SRT-4 did something similar and the wiring to the tps was bad.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check the obvious like plugs and plug wires.


----------



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

Replaced all wires when I did my headers last summer, just changed all plugs still doin the same thing, ended up Takin it back to the dealership they're lookin at it again


----------

